

PI Day 2015 - toddsiegel
http://www.piday.org/

======
toddsiegel
Pi Day has been submitted before, but this year is a little special since Pi
Day has extra significant digits this year: 3/14/15 9:26.

Although I guess this does not fit in all date formats.

